
Declutter Your Desk - terpua
http://decluttered.com/
======
acgourley
This should probably be titled "Declutter your floor"

------
DarrenStuart
what happens when you fall of your chair backwards and you feet hit something
of value real hard :p

looks neat but not that practical if you move your gear around a lot.

------
buckpost
With all due respect, this ain't a tech-related post so not sure why it's
here.

~~~
gojomo
I thought only people on TV said "with all due respect".

It's a workspace hack, interesting to anyone optimizing their device-filled
desk space -- which is much of the YCHN audience, I suspect.

